# Metro (train) Questions



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm looking at the Dubai Metro Map at Map : Dubai metro and it's not very clear - so I have some questions.

1) Is there a metro (train) station very near the Currency House, Building 1 in the DIFC - If so; how far?
2) If yes above, do housing locations in either Business Bay, Burj View, Dubai Marina, JLT, DIFC (near sky gardens/liberty house) or anywhere along the Shoreline have trains that go to near the Currency House, Building 1 - If so what buildings are literally foot steps away (<5 min walk)?
3) How much are fares typically?
4) I've read sometimes buses will take you to a train station for free; however, is that only based on which building you live at?

**Basically, I'm trying to avoid this traffic issue everyone is talking about on my way to work** 

thanks in advance!


----------



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

CDOMonkey said:


> I'm looking at the Dubai Metro Map at Map : Dubai metro and it's not very clear - so I have some questions.
> 
> 1) Is there a metro (train) station very near the Currency House, Building 1 in the DIFC - If so; how far?
> 2) If yes above, do housing locations in either Business Bay, Burj View, Dubai Marina, JLT, DIFC (near sky gardens/liberty house) or anywhere along the Shoreline have trains that go to near the Currency House, Building 1 - If so what buildings are literally foot steps away (<5 min walk)?
> ...


Ok - I basically answered my question to #2 by continuing to dig into the metro map- Yes there is the red line that is located in each of those locations. However, I'm not sure what buildings they're next too (website is too vague). Also still don't know the answer to #1 and #4. I'm not sure how far the DIFC metro station is in terms of walking distance to the Currency House, Building 1. Is it even walkable in the months of April-October (related to heat - wearing a suit)?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

the DIFC metro is decently close to the entrance to the DIFC centre. It is walkable all times of the year (even though you don't want to lollygag). I'd estimate, 3 minutes at a brisk pace - 7 at a slow pace. After you enter the DIFC complex, everything is indoors.

-md000/mike


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Liberty House is very close to DIFC Metro and 5 mins walk to DIFC. Very nice apartments.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Its reverse commute from JBR / Marina to DIFC ... and vice versa ....

99.999% of the time ... you shouldnt hit any stop and go on your morning and afternoon commute.

Also, Metro is fine, but coming from DC weather ... I highly doubt you'll appreciate your daily walk in 125F weather in the summertime.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

you won't hit much traffic driving in from the Marina/Palm until you reach DIFC then there'll be a bit of a queue depending on what time you arrive. The biggest issue will be parking in DIFC. Will you get a space from your office? If not its expensive or means a walk. 

Bear in mind that the metro is very slow. It takes about 40 minutes from the marina to DIFC so by the time you factor in walking to/from stations and 5 minutes waiting for trains it takes about an hour. Driving would be 15-20 minutes.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Not having a go at the last posters but whilst the metro isn't convenient for everyone for those that it is should we not be encouraging it's use rather than pushing for another car on the road in this already polluted country. I know peasant wagons (bus and metro) aren't as glam as another fuel guzzling GMC on the road (actually given my opinion of US cars that is debatable  ) but in large cities at home I've always taken public transport. Safer, cleaner and cheaper.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

sandypool said:


> Not having a go at the last posters but whilst the metro isn't convenient for everyone for those that it is should we not be encouraging it's use rather than pushing for another car on the road in this already polluted country. I know peasant wagons (bus and metro) aren't as glam as another fuel guzzling GMC on the road (actually given my opinion of US cars that is debatable  ) but in large cities at home I've always taken public transport. Safer, cleaner and cheaper.


US cars? Yanks are good/great at some things .... making cars arent one of 'em ... 

Sorry to say that ...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

sandypool said:


> Not having a go at the last posters but whilst the metro isn't convenient for everyone for those that it is should we not be encouraging it's use rather than pushing for another car on the road in this already polluted country. I know peasant wagons (bus and metro) aren't as glam as another fuel guzzling GMC on the road (actually given my opinion of US cars that is debatable  ) but in large cities at home I've always taken public transport. Safer, cleaner and cheaper.


Completely agree that using public transport should be encouraged. The metro is amazing if you want to get around bur dubai or deira avoiding the traffic and parking hassles. Unfortunately as with most things in dubai it wasn't thought through properly. Why spend 1 HR commuting from say the Marina to DIFC by metro when you can drive in between a quarter and a third of the time? Most people spend long enough working and commuting but if the OP wants to live in the Marina and add at least an hour a day to his commute then the metro's perfect for that.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> you won't hit much traffic driving in from the Marina/Palm until you reach DIFC then there'll be a bit of a queue depending on what time you arrive. The biggest issue will be parking in DIFC. Will you get a space from your office? If not its expensive or means a walk.
> 
> Bear in mind that the metro is very slow. It takes about 40 minutes from the marina to DIFC so by the time you factor in walking to/from stations and 5 minutes waiting for trains it takes about an hour. Driving would be 15-20 minutes.


The metro isn't as fast as driving, but there's no need to make it worse than it is. It's only 27 minutes from Marina metro station to Emirates Towers. Depending on traffic, the metro could actually be faster.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> US cars? Yanks are good/great at some things .... making cars arent one of 'em ...
> 
> Sorry to say that ...


Cheesecake factory is an example of one of the greats


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Completely agree that using public transport should be encouraged. The metro is amazing if you want to get around bur dubai or deira avoiding the traffic and parking hassles. Unfortunately as with most things in dubai it wasn't thought through properly. Why spend 1 HR commuting from say the Marina to DIFC by metro when you can drive in between a quarter and a third of the time? Most people spend long enough working and commuting but if the OP wants to live in the Marina and add at least an hour a day to his commute then the metro's perfect for that.


Its about 30 minutes, actually


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

sandypool said:


> Cheesecake factory is an example of one of the greats


Although I enjoy going to The Cheesecake Factory quite a bit, besides cheesecakes (Godiva and Dulce De Leche) and the enormous sized drinks ... the rest of the menu book (yes .. book) are just like American cars ... hit or miss ... and mostly on the "miss" side of things ...


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

CDOMonkey said:


> I'm looking at the Dubai Metro Map at Map : Dubai metro and it's not very clear - so I have some questions.
> 
> 3) How much are fares typically?
> 4) I've read sometimes buses will take you to a train station for free; however, is that only based on which building you live at?
> ...


Fares are on average 4 to 6 AED per trip. if you buy the silver reusable metro card for 6 bucks, the fares seem to be lower than the one time paper tix fares. Also, you can use the silver card on the metro buses. I am not sure buses r free, you do have to wave the card in the bus when u get in/off. At least in the marina, the buses are not free.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ash_ak said:


> Fares are on average 4 to 6 AED per trip. if you buy the silver reusable metro card for 6 bucks, the fares seem to be lower than the one time paper tix fares. Also, you can use the silver card on the metro buses. I am not sure buses r free, you do have to wave the card in the bus when u get in/off. At least in the marina, the buses are not free.


The cards give you a c. 10% discount over single journey tickets.
I have not used the buses, but they are free IF used within 30 minutes of a metro journey on a metro feeder route


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

rsinner said:


> The cards give you a c. 10% discount over single journey tickets.
> I have not used the buses, but they are free IF used within 30 minutes of a metro journey on a metro feeder route


I didnt know that - and I suspect I may have been charged for the bus ride from to Dubai mall. How does the system work? How do they know if you;ve hopped off the metro or just strolled in off the street?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jagatr said:


> I didnt know that - and I suspect I may have been charged for the bus ride from to Dubai mall. How does the system work? How do they know if you;ve hopped off the metro or just strolled in off the street?


You would presumably not have used the card to stroll on the street


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

rsinner said:


> You would presumably not have used the card to stroll on the street


True


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

jagatr said:


> Its about 30 minutes, actually


If you happen to live right by Marina metro station and your office is right by DIFC metro perhaps it is 30 minutes door to door. 

Most people however will have at least 5-10 minutes walk at each end and might have to wait 5 minutes for a train. 

I think you'll find that soon adds up to almost an hour each way and probably explains why most people seem to make that journey by car


----------



## Cold Flush (Mar 30, 2011)

The reason they have the metro moving with such a slow speed is the 50+ radars they have along the road 

On a serious note, they definitely should have made it faster.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Perhaps Mitsubishi detuned the speed of the Metro since Dubai owes them mucho $$$$$$$ ... LOL


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> If you happen to live right by Marina metro station and your office is right by DIFC metro perhaps it is 30 minutes door to door.
> 
> Most people however will have at least 5-10 minutes walk at each end and might have to wait 5 minutes for a train.
> 
> I think you'll find that soon adds up to almost an hour each way and probably explains why most people seem to make that journey by car


This is true - I stand corrected


----------

